# Ground casting



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

I have watched a good number of videos with people setting the weight in the sand and throwing from here. Is this technique used for practice or can this be done with a baited hook?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Ground casting can be used for fishing. I think the US primo casting championship will be held in myrtle beach this year. If so, you should come down to compete. You will see different styles of casting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What James said^^^^

Tommy


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

Would you say the ground cast is the best technique for a beginner to learn? Is it easy to pull cut bait off when ground casting?


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

I started with the ground cast. First cast was 97ft and with much practice and encouragement from tommy, I was able to achieve 507ft. The next time I'm in town, maybe we could meet up and cast for a few hours.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

The ground cast IS the fundamental cast. All power casts (high pendulum, low pendulum, hatteras cast, tournament ground cast) will work better for you or anyone that will take the time to learn to properly throw a ground cast. Arm extension, body rotation, sinker acceleration and the punch / pull are all easier to learn if the sinker is static on the ground to start.

If the beach is fairly flat and not loaded with coarse shells the ground cast can be used with a baited rig. 

Start with say 180 degrees of rotation and slowly work your way up. 

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Works for me with heads & chunks.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Its the only cast I use at the beach.....Pompano fishing 3 baited hooks.....slow and smooth.....be careful if you use a satellite sinker, they can grab the sand and you could break a rod tip....I did.......


----------



## NavyJason (Nov 5, 2015)

I have only been surf fishing a few years now, but try the Brighton or Unitech cast. There are videos on Youtube you can watch. Easiest surf cast i have used and good distance. The traditional OTG cast has lots of rotation which on a crowded beach and/or at night can be a problem.

As a bonus, I have less blow ups than the hard core hatteras casters that have been doing it forever.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NavyJason said:


> I have only been surf fishing a few years now, but try the Brighton or Unitech cast. There are videos on Youtube you can watch. Easiest surf cast i have used and good distance. The traditional OTG cast has lots of rotation which on a crowded beach and/or at night can be a problem.
> 
> As a bonus, I have less blow ups than the hard core hatteras casters that have been doing it forever.


How does that work out for you when wading?

How does that work out for you on the planks?

Most hardcore Hatteras casters at least the ones I am familiar with blow up perhaps 1/100 casts, mostly from shock knots hanging up in a guide.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I ground cast every time I forget to open the bail.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I walk beyond the crowds as necessary....the cast doesn't take up that much space.....just remember to go slow...don't rush it....


----------

